# I rossoneri stringono per Perin



## Kurt91 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo indiscrezioni, il *Milan *starebbe seguendo con attenzione la crescita dell'estremo difensore pescarese *Perin*, ma non sarebbe l'unica pretendente, dato che anche il City si sarebbe fatto sotto. Il *Genoa*, proprietario del cartellino, valuta il giocatore circa 10 milioni e l'affare pare comunque difficile da mandare in porto. Il giocatore ha cosi parlato nel post di *Milan-Pescara*. _"Con El Shaarawy abbiamo un bel rapporto, ci sentiamo spesso. A 20 anni è il capocannoniere, è un giocatore fortissimo. Giocare insieme nella stessa squadra in futuro? Sarebbe bello"_. L'ottimo rapporto *tra Galliani e Preziosi* potrebbe agevolare un'eventuale trattativa.


10 gennaio 

Secondo l'esperto Alfredo Pedullà il Milan starebbe stringendo su Mattia Perin facendo leva sugli ottimi rapporti con il Genoa, società proprietaria del portiere in prestito al Pescara.

11 gennaio 

Secondo Sky, Perin la prossima estate tornerà al Genoa ma il Milan acquisterà il 50% del cartellino.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ha ampi margini di crescita,puo' diventare un ottimo portiere,ma 10 mln sono una valutazione esageratissima!


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2012)

E' un giocatore per il futuro. Però con questa condizione in rosa abbiamo già Gabriel, ecco perchè dubito Perin arrivi.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Però parlando seriamente, ma sto Gabriel l'ha visto giocare qualcuno?


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Però parlando seriamente, ma sto Gabriel l'ha visto giocare qualcuno?



Certo, l'ho visto alle olimpiadi l'estate scorsa. Non è assolutamente pronto per giocare titolare nel Milan. Ha un ottimo fisico, ma come tecnica siamo a livelli infimi. Deve lavorare parecchio.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo, l'ho visto alle olimpiadi l'estate scorsa. Non è assolutamente pronto per giocare titolare nel Milan. Ha un ottimo fisico, ma come tecnica siamo a livelli infimi. Deve lavorare parecchio.



Per te Perin ora è più pronto? Tecnicamente e mentalmente sono paragonabili o no?


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2012)

Perin ora come ora è più bravo, per il semplice fatto che è cresciuto in Italia, dove la scuola calcio per i portieri è tutt'altra cosa rispetto al Brasile. Però non è pronto per esser titolare del Milan ne l'uno, ne l'altro. Mi tengo Amelia insomma.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Dicembre 2012)

Perin è molto più forte di Gabriel

Gli manca ancora quel qualcosina, ma la base è ottima. Gabriel alle olimpiadi ha frantumato il record di rinvii sbagliati in una manifestazione


----------



## 2515 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Abbiati l'anno prossimo non penso continuerà, la sua schiena non da garanzie. Avere Amelia titolare, Perin secondo portiere e Gabriel terzo sarebbe una grande svolta. Comunque Perin possiamo averlo a poco, è giovane quindi non credo vada a bilancio, abbiamo valoti e carmona da far giocare, possiamo mandarli al genoa in comproprietà intanto, lo possiamo facilmente prendere volendo. Anche perché Cristante, Petagna ed Henty se lo scordano che glieli diamo.XD


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perin ora come ora è più bravo, per il semplice fatto che è cresciuto in Italia, dove la scuola calcio per i portieri è tutt'altra cosa rispetto al Brasile. Però non è pronto per esser titolare del Milan ne l'uno, ne l'altro. Mi tengo Amelia insomma.



Capito


----------



## 2515 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Mandiamo Gabriel in prestito, prendiamo perin, riscatto a giugno di quest'ultimo con rientro di gabriel e addio di abbiati. Semplice.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Dicembre 2012)

Però Gabriel mi dicono sia molto migliorato in questi mesi in primavera


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2012)

Magari! Con la scusa del sono troppi tot milioni per questo e quello sono anni che ci trasciniamo sta situazione del portiere e ci siamo già fatti sfuggire Marchetti..


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Però Gabriel mi dicono sia molto migliorato in questi mesi in primavera


Non si spiega però perchè non abbia giocato in Coppa Italia


----------



## SololaMaglia (17 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non si spiega però perchè non abbia giocato in Coppa Italia



Probabilmente per far giocare una gara ad Abbiati da qui a Giugno.

Comunque sto Perin non mi sembra abbia nemmeno fisico le statistiche dicono 188, ma l'ho visto di fianco ad Ambro ed è più basso, poi lo vedo anche leggerino.

Gabriel invece fisicamente mi sembra veramente a posto, l'ho seguito in una gara in primavera dove ha compiuto un paio di interventi importanti, difficile giudicarlo per così poco.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2012)

è normale che voglia venire al Milan visto che al Pescara si è visto fare due goal dai suoi stessi attaccanti


----------



## 2515 (17 Dicembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Magari! Con la scusa del sono troppi tot milioni per questo e quello sono anni che ci trasciniamo sta situazione del portiere e ci siamo già fatti sfuggire Marchetti..



Non ce lo siamo sfatti sfuggire, la colpa è di Amelia che non ha accettato di andare a fare il primo portiere a Genoa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Dicembre 2012)

meglio lui che consigli 100 volte


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per te Perin ora è più pronto? Tecnicamente e mentalmente sono paragonabili o no?



Come dice Jino Gabriel è più dotato atleticamente,ma alle Olimpiadi mi è sembrato davvero mediocre a livello tecnico (le uscite alte che gli ho visto fare mi hanno messo i brividi).Perin invece è il contrario,non saprei dire cosa è meglio


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Dicembre 2012)

Io prenderei Perin e Consigli a parametro zero a Giugno e darei via Abbiati e Amelia.

1- Consigli
12- Perin
50- Gabriel


----------



## Frikez (6 Gennaio 2013)

Scarsone Perin, non sta dimostrando proprio niente


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2013)

oggi avrà fatto tipo 10 miracoli


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2013)

No ma è scà

uiui


----------



## 2515 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Fiero fino alla morte di volerlo al milan dall'anno scorso, questo lo DOBBIAMO prendere noi, o se lo frega la juve al 100%. Gli piacerebbe giocare nel milan, da noi può diventare anche facilmente titolare, è il migliore amico di El Shaarawy. Stephan, digli di dichiararsi milanista in tv così arriva.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2013)

Viene criticato a morte questo ragazzo dentro questo forum, ma ha capacità notevoli, ha solo bisogno di maturare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2013)

Che poi giocando a Pescara è quasi ovvio che prenda 145 tiri a partita


----------



## DennyJersey (6 Gennaio 2013)

A me piace. Facilmente titolare da noi visti i due che avrebbe davanti. Ottimo il suo avatar di twitter (lo prenderei solo per quello.. ahah).


----------



## peppe75 (6 Gennaio 2013)

è stato lo stesso Buffon a considerarlo il suo erede! è promettente!


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> è stato lo stesso Buffon a considerarlo il suo erede! è promettente!



Calma,qualche anno fa Gigione inviò i suoi guanti autografati al buon Vincenzone Fiorillo


----------



## DannySa (6 Gennaio 2013)

A vedere dagli highlights 1,5 punti oggi sono suoi, sarebbe da prendere a giugno istantaneamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Calma,qualche anno fa Gigione inviò i suoi guanti autografati al buon Vincenzone Fiorillo


Fiorillo


----------



## 2515 (6 Gennaio 2013)

tre tiri di testa a un metro e mezzo dalla porta parati, quello su aquilani è un miracolo colossale, si è tuffato in controtempo a sinistra e ha spinto la palla fuori.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> tre tiri di testa a un metro e mezzo dalla porta parati, quello su aquilani è un miracolo colossale, si è tuffato in controtempo a sinistra e ha spinto la palla fuori.



Beh quello su Valero al volo è stato un intervento mica da poco...


----------



## 2515 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh quello su Valero al volo è stato un intervento mica da poco...



certo, pure quello su toni all'inizio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2013)

oggi ha fatto un partitone mamma mia


----------



## 2515 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Questo è umile, DOBBIAMO prenderlo o ce lo frega la Juve, non sono pronto ad accettare una cosa simile.


----------



## Graxx (6 Gennaio 2013)

è il futuro...visto che puntiamo sui giovani prendiamolo subito...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> è il futuro...visto che puntiamo sui giovani prendiamolo subito...



Ma noi puntiamo sui giovani a costo zero. Ergo cessi spaziali.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2013)

Inizia a vedersi il giocatore incensato dai giornali, forse è davvero forte, fino ad oggi non mi aveva entusiasmato.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi sembrava un incrocio tra spiderman e superman.


----------



## Francy (6 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Questo è umile, DOBBIAMO prenderlo o ce lo frega la Juve, non sono pronto ad accettare una cosa simile.



La Juve non lo prende al 100%. Ha già Leali, che è un '93 altrettanto bravo, e punterà su di lui, nè l'Inter, che ha già Bardi, '91 molto buono. In Italia può interessare solo a noi, anche se c'è la concorrenza del Manchester City, sempre se Mancini resta. Noi avevamo fatto, tempo fa, un'offerta da 5 mln per la comproprietà, ma non si è mai saputo nemmeno cosa ne pensasse Preziosi.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi gran partita,ma giocare in squadra con quella difesa sarebbe difficile per qualsiasi portiere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma noi puntiamo sui giovani a costo zero. Ergo cessi spaziali.


Si ma puntiamo anche a prescindere sui giocatori del Genoa, quindi un pochino ci si può credere...


----------



## 2515 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> La Juve non lo prende al 100%. Ha già Leali, che è un '93 altrettanto bravo, e punterà su di lui, nè l'Inter, che ha già Bardi, '91 molto buono. In Italia può interessare solo a noi, anche se c'è la concorrenza del Manchester City, sempre se Mancini resta. Noi avevamo fatto, tempo fa, un'offerta da 5 mln per la comproprietà, ma non si è mai saputo nemmeno cosa ne pensasse Preziosi.



lo prenderebbero proprio per farci uno sgarbo a noi eh.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Io lo prenderei.


----------



## Francy (6 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> lo prenderebbero proprio per farci uno sgarbo a noi eh.



Non credo, non se hanno Leali, che ultimamente è anche stato considerato meglio di Perin. A me non piacciono i paragoni, assolutamente, ma Leali sta facendo una super stagione a Lanciano in B (così come Perin a Padova l'anno passato).

Ciò che comunque voglio dire è: che senso avrebbe? Per fare uno sgarbo a una squadra con cui, almeno formalmente, storicamente sei alleato, vai a prendere un giovane nell'unico ruolo dove avere due giocatori forti li destabilizza entrambi, in più, ad oggi, hai il migliore al mondo, e per domani ne hai uno promettente almeno quanto Perin. Non ha nessuna logica. Per me la Juve non prenderà mai, magari va al City però.


----------



## prebozzio (6 Gennaio 2013)

Ha istinto e talento, ma come tutti i giovani a volte commette leggerezze figlie dell'inesperienza. Il problema è che un El Shaarawy puoi dosarlo e aspettarlo, un portiere ha subito tutte le responsabilità addosso. Guardate De Gea, è partito male allo United e non si è mai ripreso. Io uno come Perin lo prenderei al volo e ne sopporterei con pazienza tutte le cappellate, però c'è da vedere lui come reagirà alle pressioni e agli errori.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si ma puntiamo anche a prescindere sui giocatori del Genoa, quindi un pochino ci si può credere...



Ma anche a costo di pagarli ? A parte El Shaarawy e Borriello non mi ricordo investimenti, infatti Kucka é ancora lì nonostante ci farebbe comodo.


----------



## 2515 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Il Milan a giorni dovrebbe incontrarsi con la dirigenza del Genoa. Ragioni: definire i dettagli del riscatto di Constant e ottenere un'opzione per Perin a giugno.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il Milan a giorni dovrebbe incontrarsi con la dirigenza del Genoa. Ragioni: definire i dettagli del riscatto di Constant e ottenere un'opzione per Perin a giugno.



Fonte? 
Speriamo dai che questo qui è forte!


----------



## Francy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Fonte?
> Speriamo dai che questo qui è forte!



Credo Tuttosport, purtroppo.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Credo Tuttosport, purtroppo.



Come smontare il mio entusiasmo in pochi secondi


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2013)

Perin costa tanto, troppo. Per un portiere il Milan non ha mai speso e non lo farà in futuro. Se arriverò Perin sarà per qualche scambio con il Genoa.


----------



## Francy (8 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perin costa tanto, troppo. Per un portiere il Milan non ha mai speso e non lo farà in futuro. Se arriverò Perin sarà per qualche scambio con il Genoa.



Questo è certo, il Genoa fa solo operazioni di questo tipo... Non solo con noi, non vuole tutto cash, ma vuole anche qualche giovane che poi verrà riscattato da loro, vedi Merkel con El Shaarawy, Destro per Ranocchia, Immobile per Boakye, Piscitella (?) per Destro.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Gennaio 2013)

finora non mi dice nulla. bravo e nulla più.
ma visto che è giovane e può crescere, al giusto prezzo lo farei.


----------



## 2515 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi incontro con preziosi. Si parlerà probabilmente di perin, il Milan può mettere sul piatto anche strasser che interessa ai rossoblu, kucka difficilmente sarà oggetto di trattative in quanto preziosi ha detto che con una sua cessione il Genoa retrocederebbe.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (10 Gennaio 2013)

sicuramente non puo fare peggio di abbiati e amelia...


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Gennaio 2013)

Considerando che su 3 portieri non ne abbiamo 1....


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Gennaio 2013)

Quanto costa, scusate?


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quanto costa, scusate?



Si parla di una cifra vicina ai 10 mln. Ma credo con il Genoa si possano tranquillamente inserire giovani per abbassare le pretese.


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Gennaio 2013)

Io lo prenderei. Sul capitolo portiere siamo messi malissimo. Lui è giovane, umile, con gran potenziale e tanto amico di El Shaarawy (a sto punto mi chiedo chi non lo sia) che non guasta mai sul fatto di fare "squadra".

Bisogna rischiare sui giovani..


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Storicamente nutro qualche dubbio, ma siamo messi talmente male che è da prendere a occhi chiusi.


E per carità nell'operazione ridiamogli Acerbi.


----------



## 2515 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si parla di una cifra vicina ai 10 mln. Ma credo con il Genoa si possano tranquillamente inserire giovani per abbassare le pretese.



al genoa piace strasser, magari riusciamo pure a ridargli la metà di acerbi.


----------



## Frikez (10 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Storicamente nutro qualche dubbio, ma siamo messi talmente male che è da prendere a occhi chiusi.
> 
> 
> E per carità nell'operazione ridiamogli Acerbi.



Strasser, Acerbi, Calvano, De Feo..vedrai che a giugno diversi finiranno in Liguria e se tutto andrà bene prenderemo Perin e riscatteremo Constant, di Kucka sinceramente possiamo anche farne a meno.


----------



## Graxx (10 Gennaio 2013)

Perin è da prendere...con abbiati secondo coppola terzo...gabriel a fare esperienza e amelia ceduto per monetizzare...


----------



## 2515 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Perin è da prendere...con abbiati secondo coppola terzo...gabriel a fare esperienza e amelia ceduto per monetizzare...



Non farmici pensare che l'UNICA ragione per cui in porta non abbiamo MARCHETTI è che Amelia non è voluto andare al Genoa.


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non farmici pensare che l'UNICA ragione per cui in porta non abbiamo MARCHETTI è che Amelia non è voluto andare al Genoa.



Grande rimpianto per me Marchetti a 5 mln. Lo dicevo che perderlo era un peccato.


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Gennaio 2013)

piazzi una decina di milioni e qualche pippa ti prendi la metà di immobile e perin intero, sarebbe perfetto


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2013)

marchetti sarebbe stato PERFETTO.. ma nonna amelia non mollerà mai la sedia ..


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo l'esperto Alfredo Pedullà il Milan starebbe stringendo su Mattia Perin facendo leva sugli ottimi rapporti con il Genoa, società proprietaria del portiere in prestito al Pescara. .


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo l'esperto Alfredo Pedullà il Milan starebbe stringendo su Mattia Perin facendo leva sugli ottimi rapporti con il Genoa, società proprietaria del portiere in prestito al Pescara. .



Io ci credo poco a questa cosa. Mi sembra il classico articolo scontato. Secondo me il Milan non lo sta affatto cercando.


----------



## Hammer (10 Gennaio 2013)

Dai dai prendetelo. Peggio di A&A non può essere. Contro la Fiorentina ha parato tutto.


----------



## Ale (10 Gennaio 2013)

è del genoa, quindi non ci saranno problemi per prenderlo...li prendiamo quasi tutti da preziosi del resto


----------



## DannySa (10 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ci credo poco a questa cosa. Mi sembra il classico articolo scontato. Secondo me il Milan non lo sta affatto cercando.



Probabilmente stanno solo sondando il terreno in modo da avere una via preferenziale quando lo cederanno, lo prendi adesso ti costa un po' meno, lo prendi a giugno e fa un 6 mesi da gran talento qual è e le cose cambiano un po'..


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> è del genoa, quindi non ci saranno problemi per prenderlo...li prendiamo quasi tutti da preziosi del resto



.....che ci ha rifilato pure diversi bidoni....


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Probabilmente stanno solo sondando il terreno in modo da avere una via preferenziale quando lo cederanno, lo prendi adesso ti costa un po' meno, lo prendi a giugno e fa un 6 mesi da gran talento qual è e le cose cambiano un po'..



Il mio essere diffidente per il possibile arrivo di Perin sta nel fatto che abbiamo Gabriel, giovane sul quale il Milan sembra puntare per il futuro.


----------



## Frikez (10 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il mio essere diffidente per il possibile arrivo di Perin sta nel fatto che abbiamo Gabriel, giovane sul quale il Milan sembra puntare per il futuro.



Gabriel non ha ancora giocato una partita da professionista in un club, a me sa tanto di pacco o dell'ennesimo favore fatto ad un procuratore..spero di sbagliarmi ma passeranno anni prima che possa ambire a diventare titolare nel Milan. A noi serve un portiere subito, Perin sarebbe perfetto..10 milioni difficilmente li spenderemo per un portiere, magari 5 per la metà con l'inserimento di qualche giovane toh.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2013)

beh sarebbe ottimo prenderlo anche solo a metà


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gabriel non ha ancora giocato una partita da professionista in un club, a me sa tanto di pacco o dell'ennesimo favore fatto ad un procuratore..spero di sbagliarmi ma passeranno anni prima che possa ambire a diventare titolare nel Milan. A noi serve un portiere subito, Perin sarebbe perfetto..10 milioni difficilmente li spenderemo per un portiere, magari 5 per la metà con l'inserimento di qualche giovane toh.



Vero che ancora non ha mai giocato, ma lo staff che ce l'ha sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni sa bene se il ragazzo ha potenzialità o meno, sa bene le sue qualità fisiche quali sono. Poi si sa, l'esplosione può essere dietro l'angolo, come lo è stata recentemente per Julio Cesar e Dida.


----------



## 2515 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vero che ancora non ha mai giocato, ma lo staff che ce l'ha sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni sa bene se il ragazzo ha potenzialità o meno, sa bene le sue qualità fisiche quali sono. Poi si sa, l'esplosione può essere dietro l'angolo, come lo è stata recentemente per Julio Cesar e Dida.



sì ma è molto più intelligente mandarlo a giocare in B a Gabriel per farlo giocare, dalla primavera alla prima squadra per un portiere la differenza è tripla rispetto ad un giocatore in qualsiasi altro ruolo. Avere sia Perin sia Gabriel vorrebbe dire avere a posto la porta per 13 anni.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo Sky, Perin la prossima estate tornerà al Genoa ma il Milan acquisterà il 50% del cartellino.*


----------



## Frikez (11 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## The P (11 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, Perin la prossima estate tornerà al Genoa ma il Milan acquisterà il 50% del cartellino.*



bene. Ma un altro anno Abbiati-Amelia è da spararsi!


----------



## 2515 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Enrico Preziosi parla a Sky Sport. Dopo la serata a cena con Galliani, il presidente del Genoa si è confessato sul mercato del suo Grifone: “Non si è parlato di mercato, è stata solo una cena tra amici. Perin o Kucka? Dobbiamo rafforzarci, non indebolirci. Per quanto ci vogliamo bene, ognuno fa quel che deve fare. Perin adesso va lasciato in pace, deve giocare a Pescara, dovrà farsi valere. Poi il destino si vedrà”

Se fosse come dicono su Sky lui tranquillizzerebbe per prima cosa i tifosi dicendo che giocherà col Genoa, ma invece fa il vago. E l'agente ha detto che per quanto le intenzioni erano 1 anno al genoa e poi via, se perin continua così potrebbe fare come el shaarawy.
Secondo me se prendiamo la metà viene da noi, specie se i portieri continuano così.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Frikez (11 Gennaio 2013)

Di sicuro Perin non va a fare il secondo di Frey, per cui vediamo se cedono quest'ultimo prima di strapparci i capelli


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Gennaio 2013)

mmm...mi piace davvero molto uno dei migliori prospetti nel ruolo in tutto il mondo insieme a pochi altri però buttarlo subito titolare nel milan...è l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa,trovare una soluzione "tampone" per 2-3 anni stile stekelenburg e intanto prendere il giocatore e farlo giocare a genova o comunque in un club medio di serie A e poi farlo tornare per fare il titolare sarebbe un ottima mossa secondo me


----------



## 2515 (11 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> mmm...mi piace davvero molto uno dei migliori prospetti nel ruolo in tutto il mondo insieme a pochi altri però buttarlo subito titolare nel milan...è l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa,trovare una soluzione "tampone" per 2-3 anni stile stekelenburg e intanto prendere il giocatore e farlo giocare a genova o comunque in un club medio di serie A e poi farlo tornare per fare il titolare sarebbe un ottima mossa secondo me



Fargli fare un anno da prima riserva, che poi il posto se lo prende al primo raffreddore e non schioda più, mi pare meglio. Perin ha la testa sulle spalle, può farlo. Anche perché ha solo che il desiderio di far bene e mettersi in mostra, diversamente da chi cerca di essere meno responsabile possibile sui gol.


----------



## tequilad (11 Gennaio 2013)

Perin è bravo però non vale 10 mln

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Perin è bravo però non vale 10 mln

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Perin è bravo però non vale 10 mln

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Perin è bravo però non vale 10 mln


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Non abbiamo i soldi per permetterci di lasciarlo un anno al Genoa, verrebbe subito, ne son sicuro.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2013)

L'agente di Perin a Radio Toscana: "Il suo cartellino vale 20 milioni"


----------



## Doctore (15 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'agente di Perin a Radio Toscana: "Il suo cartellino vale 20 milioni"


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2013)

Beh 20 mln assolutamente no, non ha dimostrato nulla per valerli, ma 10 ci stanno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Gennaio 2013)

20 esagerato massimo 10


----------



## Alex Keaton (15 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;100187 ha scritto:


> 20 esagerato massimo 10



ma neanche


----------



## patriots88 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il mio essere diffidente per il possibile arrivo di Perin sta nel fatto che abbiamo Gabriel, giovane sul quale il Milan sembra puntare per il futuro.



prendono Perin e mandano Gabriel in prestito (cosa che volevano fare già in questa sessione invernale) oppure usano proprio Gabriel come pedina di scambio.

Fattostà che Perin arriverà.


----------



## Graxx (16 Gennaio 2013)

se vogliamo puntare sui giovani e poi ci facciamo scappare Perin allora siamo proprio ridicoli...


----------



## MisterBet (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ho sentito parlare di 20 M come valutazione...se lo possono tenere eh...

Ecco, già altri mi avevano anticipato


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Gennaio 2013)

se lo vogliamo dobbiamo subito prendere la metà, ci sono un sacco di squadre su di lui.


----------



## SololaMaglia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'agente di Perin a Radio Toscana: "Il suo cartellino vale 20 milioni"



Mi sembra un'ottima modo per farlo trasferire...


Dal mio punto di vista non può valere più di 6-7 mln dato che Handanovic, 28 anni e tra i migliori portieri in Europa, è stato pagato 11.


----------



## DannySa (16 Gennaio 2013)

Si può prendere la metà come abbiamo fatto per Saponara, sui 4 mln, il resto in estate.
20 mln assolutamente no, non mi ricordo quanto fu pagato De Gea ma è una cifra esorbitante per un portiere 20 enne.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Gennaio 2013)

20 mln è una cifra esorbitante. Ma in prospettiva ci può stare.
Certo è che noi non lo tratteremo mai a questo prezzo. Confidiamo nell'amico preziosi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2013)

20 milioni ? Un portiere ? Che per giunta non ha dimostrato niente ?


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Gennaio 2013)

Su una cosa però non sono d'accordo. Sul ragionamento che dice "è un portiere e non si deve spendere tanto". Io credo che si debbano fissare prezzi giusti anche per un portiere. Se forte un portiere ti fa la differenza tanto quanto un attaccante. Il Buffon dei tempi migliori poteva benissimo valere quanto vale un Cavani ora, un Falcao e via discorrendo. Ti vinceva le partite da solo a volte, metteva la saracinesca e non entrava quasi nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Su una cosa però non sono d'accordo. Sul ragionamento che dice "è un portiere e non si deve spendere tanto". Io credo che si debbano fissare prezzi giusti anche per un portiere. Se forte un portiere ti fa la differenza tanto quanto un attaccante. Il Buffon dei tempi migliori poteva benissimo valere quanto vale un Cavani ora, un Falcao e via discorrendo. Ti vinceva le partite da solo a volte, metteva la saracinesca e non entrava quasi nulla.


Ok ma Buffon non un ragazzino che non ha dimostrato ancora nulla e poi 20 milioni ?


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Non scherziamo per favore. A me il giocatore piace e molto, ma ancora non ha dimostrato nulla. Per questo *ora *non offrirei più di 6/7 milioni. Al massimo 10 se avrà fatto una stagione positiva (manca tutto un girone di ritorno e il prezzo può salire e scendere ancora), ma 20 milioni mai.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Pedullà: *Su Perin c'è anche la Juve* che nei giorni scorsi ha parlato direttamente con il portiere. Il Genoa valuta il cartellino del giocatore 15-18 milioni.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ci credo poco, hanno già fatto un bell'investimento per prendere Leali, dubito cerchino un altro portiere.


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2013)

Manovra di disturbo, ora siamo sicuri di non prenderlo più..tra l'altro anche la Viola lo vuole e loro hanno il cash.


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ci credo poco, hanno già fatto un bell'investimento per prendere Leali, dubito cerchino un altro portiere.



Esatto...


----------



## Graxx (17 Gennaio 2013)

io penso che dati gli ottimi rapporti con preziosi sia destinato a noi...ma attenzione cmq agli altri...non facciamocelo sfuggire...


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> io penso che dati gli ottimi rapporti con preziosi sia destinato a noi...ma attenzione cmq agli altri...non facciamocelo sfuggire...



Preziosi fa affari con noi, come li fa con Inter e Juve..se gli diamo i soldi allora sarà nostro altrimenti andrà da un'altra parte, non è che abbiamo la corsia preferenziale per tutti i loro giocatori.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ma 15 milioni per Perin non li mettono neanche i russi dai.


----------



## Graxx (17 Gennaio 2013)

io invece penso che abbiamo la corsia preferenziale...certo però che 15 milioni se è questa la valutazione sono esagerati...


----------



## Milangirl (17 Gennaio 2013)

per 15 milioni il Milan non lo piglia di sicuro! Peccato perchè è bravo come portiere, ma in effetti costa troppo....


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2013)

Il punto ragazzi è che nessuno se lo piglia per 15 mln. Semplicemente perchè, nonostante sia talentuoso, non li vale.


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2013)

Il Milan che tira fuori 15 milioni per un portiere ragazzino? Mad dai!
Costerebbe tanto quanto quelli hanno speso per Handanovic? Ma per favore......


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Dalla Russia: lo Zenit sarebbe molto interessato ad acquistare Perin dal Genoa.*


----------



## Jino (18 Gennaio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il Milan che tira fuori 15 milioni per un portiere ragazzino? Mad dai!
> Costerebbe tanto quanto quelli hanno speso per Handanovic? Ma per favore......



Infatti, per 20 mln vado a prendere Ter Stegen sinceramente, coetaneo ma già tutt'altra esperienza.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Tuttosport nell'incontro tra Adriano Galliani ed Enrico Preziosi si sarebbe discusso del futuro di Mattia Perin che, per il quotidiano torinese, sarebbe prossimo a diventare il portiere del Milan della prossima stagione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo bene,sulla piazza meglio di lui e ter stegen dubito ce ne siano,anche se il tedesco mi sembra già più forte


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Perin : "L'interesse del Milan fa piacere"
Studio Sport


----------



## The P (19 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perin : "L'interesse del Milan fa piacere"
> Studio Sport



Ho letto tutta l'intervista. Davvero niente di che. A domanda ha detto: mi fa piacere ma io sono del Genoa e solo il Genoa può decidere dove giocherò".
Ha detto anche, umilmente, che deve crescere ancora molto e che i suoi idoli erano Toldo e Buffon.


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2013)

Dai prendiamolo...


----------



## Butcher (19 Febbraio 2013)

E' un ragazzo coi piedi per terra, dall'intervista lo si è notato. E si è notato anche che non sarebbe proprio al settimo cielo venire al Milan. Forse capisce bene che al momento per la sua crescita è meglio stare lontano dalle pressioni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Febbraio 2013)

per 15 sacchi tanto valeva prendere handanovic, e probabilmente veniva via pure a meno (e stiamo parlando di uno che, nel proprio ruolo, è nella top 3 mondiale).
20 anni per un portiere sono come 15/6 per un attaccante (a meno tu non sia buffon o casillas). e visto che 'sto qua mi sembra tutto tranne che un enfant prodige direi che è giusto che si faccia le ossa per altri due anni almeno in squadre medio/medio-alta classifica.


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

15 sacchi non li avremo nel prossimo mercato..


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (20 Febbraio 2013)

non vede la palla. ha i capelli sugli occhi


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Febbraio 2013)

15 milioni sono tanti soldi, speriamo che lo zio Preziosi abbassi le pretese


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> per 15 sacchi tanto valeva prendere handanovic, e probabilmente veniva via pure a meno (e stiamo parlando di uno che, nel proprio ruolo, è nella top 3 mondiale).
> 20 anni per un portiere sono come 15/6 per un attaccante (a meno tu non sia buffon o casillas). e visto che 'sto qua mi sembra tutto tranne che un enfant prodige direi che è giusto che si faccia le ossa per altri due anni almeno in squadre medio/medio-alta classifica.



Handanovic sarebbe nella top 3 mondiale? Sei senza vergogna davvero.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Handanovic sarebbe nella top 3 mondiale? Sei senza vergogna davvero.



ah be', detto da uno che sbava per allegri non può che riempirmi il cuore di gioia.
non ti chiedo una lista perché, sai, leggendo nomi come szczesny o weidenfeller (che menzioneresti di certo per esterofilia commista a faziosità dettata dal risentimento per cugini) potrei collassare dalle risate.


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ah be', detto da uno che sbava per allegri non può che riempirmi il cuore di gioia.
> non ti chiedo una lista perché, sai, leggendo nomi come szczesny o weidenfeller (che menzioneresti di certo per esterofilia commista a faziosità dettata dal risentimento per cugini) potrei collassare dalle risate.



Buffon
Casillas
Marchetti

bastano già questi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Buffon
> Casillas
> Marchetti
> 
> bastano già questi.



Puoi completarla, almeno?


----------



## jaws (20 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Puoi completarla, almeno?



Aggiungo Neuer e Hart


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Aggiungo Neuer e Hart



Cech e De Gea pure.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Aggiungo Neuer e Hart



neuer ci può stare.
hart? dai, non scherziamo.
peraltro buffon è in netto calo e casillas fa panchina. io intendevo attualmente, mica in senso assoluto.


----------



## Jino (20 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Aggiungo Neuer e Hart



Hart non te lo posso davvero far passare, su


----------



## Liuke (20 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> neuer ci può stare.
> hart? dai, non scherziamo.
> peraltro buffon è in netto calo e casillas fa panchina. io intendevo attualmente, mica in senso assoluto.


casillas nn fa assolutamente pachina...ora è infortunato ed è capitato 1 sola volta che sia stato messo da parte
detto questo secondo me almeno buffon, marchetti, casillas, neuer, hart attualmente sono di gran lunga superiori ad handanovic.
Non riesco a capire come si faccia solo a nominare de gea tra i migliori portieri :S a me fa pena


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hart non te lo posso davvero far passare, su



me la fai tu 'sta lista? sei fra i più obiettivi qui dentro.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Febbraio 2013)

Anche secondo me Handanovic è nella top three, con Buffon e Neuer


----------



## Jino (20 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me Neuer (uscita di ieri sera a parte) è il portiere più forte ad oggi, Buffon nonostante sia fisicamente in fase calante per rimane un campione che fa la differenza. Per il resto ci sono tanti ottimi portieri, diventa difficile metterli in una classifica. Certo è che Handanovic è forte e non ha nulla da invidiare ad un Cech per dire o ad un Casillas. Samir è forte, c'è poco da dire.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Febbraio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> casillas nn fa assolutamente pachina...ora è infortunato ed è capitato 1 sola volta che sia stato messo da parte
> detto questo secondo me almeno buffon, marchetti, casillas, neuer, hart attualmente sono di gran lunga superiori ad handanovic.
> Non riesco a capire come si faccia solo a nominare de gea tra i migliori portieri :S a me fa pena



quando rientrerà (m'ero dimenticato dell'infortunio alla mano) occorrerà un bel po' prima che lopez venga panchinato. c'è molto astio fra i due... e mourinho, si sa, non guarda in faccia a a nessuno.
hart e marchetti manco per idea, figuriamoci di gran lunga.
sono del parere che adesso come adesso handanovic sia inferiore al solo neuer.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me Neuer (uscita di ieri sera a parte) è il portiere più forte ad oggi, Buffon nonostante sia fisicamente in fase calante per rimane un campione che fa la differenza. Per il resto ci sono tanti ottimi portieri, diventa difficile metterli in una classifica. Certo è che Handanovic è forte e non ha nulla da invidiare ad un Cech per dire o ad un Casillas. Samir è forte, c'è poco da dire.



ah, meno male.
sembrava quasi che avessi nominato ujkani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

Perin sarebbe tanta roba, però occhio, dovremo tollerare qualche papera all'inizio.


----------



## Liuke (20 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> quando rientrerà (m'ero dimenticato dell'infortunio alla mano) occorrerà un bel po' prima che lopez venga panchinato. c'è molto astio fra i due... e mourinho, si sa, non guarda in faccia a a nessuno.
> hart e marchetti manco per idea, figuriamoci di gran lunga.
> sono del parere che adesso come adesso handanovic sia inferiore al solo neuer.


ovviamente sono solo pareri personali...posso passare hart ma marchetti è di un altro livello ora come ora


----------



## prebozzio (20 Febbraio 2013)

Cech è ancora molto forte, ma è evidentemente in fase calante: non sempre sicurissimo, a volte passano tiri che ti aspetteresti fossero respinti da uno come lui. Fa ancora miracoli, ovviamente, ma non è più continuo.
Marchetti è un ottimo portiere ma anche lui a volte commette incertezze. 
Per fare classifiche di portieri è importante vedere la continuità nel corso degli anni, basti vedere la storia di Krul che un anno fa sembrava il portiere più dominante del globo e poi si è ridimensionato (pur rimanendo un ottimo portiere).
Casillas non mi ha mai fatto impazzire, anche lui nell'arco di una stagione qualche cappellata la commette.
Hart fa un sacco di fesserie.

Handanovic sono diverse stagioni che è tra i migliori e che continua a crescere. Tanti portieri al passaggio in grandissime squadre hanno pagato lo scotto dell'emozione (lo stesso Neuer ne combinò di clamorose all'inizio al Bayern), Handanovic si è dimostrato una macchina da subito.

Per i prossimi anni occhio a Sirigu.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (20 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Cech è ancora molto forte, ma è evidentemente in fase calante: non sempre sicurissimo, a volte passano tiri che ti aspetteresti fossero respinti da uno come lui. Fa ancora miracoli, ovviamente, ma non è più continuo.



mi chiedo dove sarebbe arrivato senza quell'infortunio al cranio.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> mi chiedo dove sarebbe arrivato senza quell'infortunio al cranio.


Essendo 1982 non c'erano limiti per lui, è ancora giovane per il ruolo. Peccato.

Comunque io sarei stracontento dell'acquisto di Perin, a patto che tutto l'ambiente (società, tifosi, staff, squadra) sia consapevole dei rischi con un portiere così giovane (remember Frey all'Inter?)


----------



## jaws (20 Febbraio 2013)

Handanovic è sicuramente un bel portiere, tra i migliori 3 in Italia e tra i migliori 10-15 in europa ma secondo me è arrivato all'Inter più per la sua fama di pararigori che per la bravura tra i pali.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Se avessimo Handanovic al posto di quel fascista ora saremmo un po piu sopra..

Comunque ragà torniamo on, basta con off topic.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Io ritengo che, per quanto il portiere sia uno dei ruoli più delicati se non il più delicato in assoluto, non sia saggio spendere più di 10 milioni per tale ruolo. Il grosso dei soldi li dobbiamo spendere per ben altri ruoli.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Febbraio 2013)

secondo me:

Casillas
Buffon
Neuer
Handanovic
Lloris
Sirigu
Marchetti
Cech
Ter Stegen
Hart,De Gea e Courtuois a pari merito

sono un pò troppi,ma le differenze tra uno e l'altro(tranne i primi 4 massimo 5 che sono davvero dei mostri) sono minime quindi ho voluto menzionarli tutti.

marchetti è così giù perchè voglio vedere se si confermerà ad altissimi livelli anche il prossimo anno,alla fin fine questo è il suo primo anno da TOP


----------



## 2515 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> casillas nn fa assolutamente pachina...ora è infortunato ed è capitato 1 sola volta che sia stato messo da parte
> detto questo secondo me almeno buffon, marchetti, casillas, neuer, hart attualmente sono di gran lunga superiori ad handanovic.
> Non riesco a capire come si faccia solo a nominare de gea tra i migliori portieri :S a me fa pena



quest'anno sta facendo benissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2013)

Allora ultima volta: questo è la sezione di calciomercato e si parla di Perin, se volete parlare di chi è miglior portiere apritevi un topic su pianeta calcio. Non intasiamo questo topic.

Torniamo on topic per la seconda volta...


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Marzo 2013)

Agente Perin: 

*Ci sono tante squadre interessate: dall'Arsenal al Barcellona, passando per il Milan. S'è parlato anche di Juventus, Napoli e Roma. Al momento, però, c'è una sola certezza per il futuro di Mattia: rientrerà al Genoa a fine prestito e vuole fare almeno una stagione con la casacca rossoblù. Non più tardi di un mese fa abbiamo prolungato l'accordo fino al 2017. Al 99% la prossima stagione sarà il portiere del Genoa*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Marzo 2013)

credibile fino ad un certo punto,c'è un certo frey che non è l'ultimo arrivato


----------



## jaws (8 Marzo 2013)

Frey è in grandissimo calo.
Ma comunque prima di tutto ci sarà da vedere se l'anno prossimo il Genoa sarà ancora in serie A


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Marzo 2013)

indubbiamente frey non è più quyello di una volta,ma per dire forsse da noi al posto di abbiati godrei.

fatto sta che ci sono troppe variabili per dire che perin sarà il portiere del genoa il prossimo anno,soprattutto se si parla di titolarità


----------



## Need4 (8 Marzo 2013)

Frey ha intrapreso una parabola discendente da qualche tempo.

Specialmente dal punto di vista fisico è impresentabile...sembra un Garella ossigenato


----------



## vota DC (8 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> mi chiedo dove sarebbe arrivato senza quell'infortunio al cranio.



Sicuramente non ai livelli di Raul essendo più lento rispetto agli altri tre fratelli, però non avrebbe perso la sicurezza e avrebbe praticato meglio la disciplina senza troppi trucchetti.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Marzo 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non ai livelli di Raul essendo più lento rispetto agli altri tre fratelli, però non avrebbe perso la sicurezza e avrebbe praticato meglio la disciplina senza troppi trucchetti.



eh sì, eh...


----------



## SololaMaglia (8 Marzo 2013)

Ci son tante squadre interessante: Barcellona, Real Madrid, Chelsea, Manchester United e poi perde il posto da Pellizzoli, sti procuratori son dei fenomeni


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Marzo 2013)

Perin ha salvato il Pescara da sconfitte atroci quest'anno, poi se hanno una difesa oscena non è certo colpa sua

Ha dimostrato di avere i colpi del grande portiere


----------



## prd7 (8 Marzo 2013)

Fidatevi, ho visto molte partite del Pescara e ha combinato pure un sacco di cavolate. Non è pronto per fare il salto.


----------



## el_gaucho (9 Marzo 2013)

Sopravvalutato.


----------



## Frikez (9 Marzo 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Sopravvalutato.



Mancava proprio questo termine


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Fidatevi, ho visto molte partite del Pescara e ha combinato pure un sacco di cavolate. Non è pronto per fare il salto.



Concordo che non sia pronto per il salto.

Però c'è da dire che è il portiere che ha subito più tiri in porta quest'anno. Chiaro che la percentuale che tu possa commettere errori cresca, è evidente.


----------



## 2515 (9 Marzo 2013)

non è pronto per essere titolare, ma prima riserva la può benissimo fare.


----------



## Hammer (9 Marzo 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Perin ha salvato il Pescara da sconfitte atroci quest'anno, poi se hanno una difesa oscena non è certo colpa sua



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Io non mi fiderei di uno che non gioca manco titolare nella under 21 e che si è fatto fregare il posto da un Pelizzoli qualsiasi...
Se fosse tanto forte non avrebbe problemi a fare il titolare in una squadra scandalosa come il Pescara.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Marzo 2013)

Ter Stegen e Courtois sono di un altro livello rispetto a lui. Con tutto il rispetto, non è un fenomeno. Può però diventare un buon portiere.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Marzo 2013)

prendiamo consigli e bona lì.
se vuoi un portiere di livello devi pagare, e perìn al momento attuale non si avvicina neanche ad esserlo.
se ripenso che con 5 mln potevamo avere marchetti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Marzo 2013)

È necessario anche l'acquisto di un portiere in estate, Abbiati si sta comportando bene ma ha un'età, non so per quanto possa ancora reggere da titolare.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Marzo 2013)

meglio consigli. Perin non mi sembra pronto. e se devo puntare su un giovane allora punto su Gabriel.
Poi ci sarebbe Rafael del Santos, molto bravo.
Perin lo prenderei se costasse poco


----------



## Graxx (9 Marzo 2013)

Perin a me piace e ha ampi margini di miglioramento...però mi sa che Preziosi in estate sparerà cifre assurde per venderlo...ma allora chi??? Consigli...no per favore...non è da Milan...io punterei Rafael del Santos in uno scambio con robinho...


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2013)

io direi l'anno prossimo di mettere titolare gabriel, con abbiati come secondo, amelia penso che parta

e perin se proprio deve arrivare non vorrei che fosse ridotto a fare il secondo


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (9 Marzo 2013)

Bah non mi convincie molto... Se viene a 1 milione possiamo anche prenderlo... 
Ma non abbiamo gia il giovane brasiliano?


----------



## 2515 (9 Marzo 2013)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Bah non mi convincie molto... Se viene a 1 milione possiamo anche prenderlo...
> Ma non abbiamo gia il giovane brasiliano?



grezzissimo, nelle uscite un disastro, per di più non ha affatto esperienza in italia, gli ci vorrebbero non una ma almeno due o tre stagioni in prestito tra b e a per ambientarsi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Portieri già pronti da Milan non c'è ne sono.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Vuoi un portiere? Vai da lotito dai 10 mil e ti prendi marchetti "eheheh ma ha 30 anni" sai che roba altri 5 anni te li fà, il portiere l'eta conta relativamente poco. Marchetti è un mostro ragà qualcosa di illegale. Per lui 10-15 mil li metterei subito


----------



## Alex Keaton (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vuoi un portiere? Vai da lotito dai 10 mil e ti prendi marchetti "eheheh ma ha 30 anni" sai che roba altri 5 anni te li fà, il portiere l'eta conta relativamente poco. Marchetti è un mostro ragà qualcosa di illegale. Per lui 10-15 mil li metterei subito



Sì che se poi Perin esplode definitivamente a Genova partono gli insulti alla società...


----------



## el_gaucho (10 Marzo 2013)

In giro per l'europa di portieri discreti ce ne sono. Spendere per perin che ad oggi ha suscitato piu' dubbi che certezze cifre assurde sarebbe togliere risorse ad un badget gia' limitato. L'unico portiere che farebbe la differenza e' marchetti ma gia' immagino cosa sarebbe sedersi a trattare con lotito. Cerchiamo una soluzione low cost e affidabile( del tipo scambio Amelia stekelenburg se ci cascano) o se si vuole puntare Sui giovani diamo spazio a Gabriel ( che ci e' costato il secondo slot da extra nello scorso mercato!) con abbiati Alle spalle in caso di disastri. Le priorita' sono altre


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Portieri già pronti da Milan non c'è ne sono.



Ce ne sono ce ne sono. Chiaro li devi pagare. In estate investivi 13 mln per Handanovic ed eri a posto. Ad esempio.


----------



## Pamparulez (10 Marzo 2013)

Se non vogliono spendere per il portiere è TASSATIVO prendere Consigli a parametro zero!!!


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

Perin io lo voglio e nel modo più assoluto, le papere che ha fatto sono anche causa del fatto che viene impegnato almeno 20 volte a partita, buffon di cavolate ne ha fatte poche meno di lui e per esperienza, bravura e occasioni subìte c'é un abissimo di distanza. Perin è un talento enorme e con una personalità al pari di el shaarawy e de sciglio, per me vale la pena scommettere su di lui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Si certo e lotirchio con 10/15 te lo lascia come no, chiederà minimo 20 milioni,poi perchè dovrebbe accettare Marchetti? la lazio e l'unica squadra che ha creduto in lui quando era nei casini. Portieri già pronti non ci sono in giro





Jino ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono ce ne sono. Chiaro li devi pagare. In estate investivi 13 mln per Handanovic ed eri a posto. Ad esempio.



si e vero ma dico ora secondo me non c'è ne sono, l'unico che era rimasto appunto era Handanovic, i vari Perin,consigli secondo me non sono nulla di eccezzionale ci serve qualcuno di forte.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati quando sta bene è ancora il miglior portiere dell'era Berlusconi,
Non ha senso parlare di rinforzare altri ruoli se prima non si prende almeno una mezzala seria.
il Milan è gia molto migliorato con un Flamini appena sufficente, immaginatevi se al suo posto ci fosse un Vidal o un Marchisio


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Marzo 2013)

A un prezzo congruo e non spropositano lo prenderei


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> immaginatevi se al suo posto ci fosse un Vidal



che potevamo avere per due casse di banane e un sacco di ceci.


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> che potevamo avere per due casse di banane e un sacco di ceci.



12 milioni, volevamo prenderlo come con boateng, ma la juve ci ha anticipato, anche perché Vidal pareva volesse soltanto il bayern.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vuoi un portiere? Vai da lotito dai 10 mil e ti prendi marchetti "eheheh ma ha 30 anni" sai che roba altri 5 anni te li fà, il portiere l'eta conta relativamente poco. Marchetti è un mostro ragà qualcosa di illegale. Per lui 10-15 mil li metterei subito



no beh con quei soldi,con tutto il rispetto per marchetti(rosico ancora,era praticamente nostro) mi presento al 'gladbach e mi prendo ter stegen

comunque delle buone soluzioni a prezzi relativamente contenuti potrebbero essere:mihailov del twente,rafael del santos e ruffier del saint etienne,di portieri bravi in giro ce ne sono,bisogno solo cercare


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> 12 milioni, volevamo prenderlo come con boateng, ma la juve ci ha anticipato, anche perché Vidal pareva volesse soltanto il bayern.



dieci e mezzo.
coi quali nel mercato attuale ci compri poco più di un gregario.
a vidal non ci siamo mai interessanti, altrimenti l'avremmo preso. la juve l'ha soffiato al bayern, semmai.


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *Abbiati quando sta bene è ancora il miglior portiere dell'era Berlusconi,*
> Non ha senso parlare di rinforzare altri ruoli se prima non si prende almeno una mezzala seria.
> il Milan è gia molto migliorato con un Flamini appena sufficente, immaginatevi se al suo posto ci fosse un Vidal o un Marchisio



Dida con una mano sola era 10 volte più forte di lui.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> dieci.
> con i quali nel mercato attuale ci compri poco più di un gregario.
> a vidal non ci siamo mai interessanti, altrimenti l'avremmo preso. la juve l'ha soffiato al bayern, semmai.



non l'ha soffiato, è che il club tedesco non voleva assolutamente darlo al bayern, là odiano quando un giocatore passa a un'altra squadra della stessa nazione, lo dicevano. Lui voleva il bayern ma il club continuava a insistere perché andasse all'estero, idem i tifosi.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2013)

Come valore assoluto Dida è stato il miglior portiere dell'era Berlusconi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> non l'ha soffiato, è che il club tedesco non voleva assolutamente darlo al bayern, là odiano quando un giocatore passa a un'altra squadra della stessa nazione, lo dicevano. Lui voleva il bayern ma il club continuava a insistere perché andasse all'estero, idem i tifosi.



strano modo di odiare, visto che alla fin fine lo fanno tutte. fra l'altro ricordo che con vidal giocava kroos, prestato al leverkusen proprio dai bavaresi.
odio viscerale, insomma.
comunque vidal s'era primo promesso ai bavaresi, poi ha cambiato idea e s'è accasato alla juve perché questa gli aveva offerto un contratto più cospicuo.
ma anche fosse... abbiamo avuto quasi due mesi a disposizione per inserirci nella trattativa, mica due giorni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Marzo 2013)

Se ci fosse la possibilità di fare Amelia più spiccioli per Steke sarebbe la cosa migliore, l'orange sta tornando ai livelli dell'ajax


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse la possibilità di fare Amelia più spiccioli per Steke sarebbe la cosa migliore, l'orange sta tornando ai livelli dell'ajax



dubito la roma se ne privi adesso che è di nuovo titolare e che sta giocando di nuovo bene,soprattutto per amelia

a me stuzzica molto ruffier


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> dubito la roma se ne privi adesso che è di nuovo titolare e che sta giocando di nuovo bene,soprattutto per amelia
> 
> a me stuzzica molto ruffier


Mah, sembra che il feeling non sia comunque dei migliori, continuano a far nomi di portieri...


Il francese non lo conosco, com'è ?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mah, sembra che il feeling non sia comunque dei migliori, continuano a far nomi di portieri...
> 
> 
> Il francese non lo conosco, com'è ?



bhè è nel giro della nazionale insieme a lloris mandanda e carrasso poi è relativamente giovane(25 anni se non sbaglio) e ha già una buona esperienza,secondo me con 7-8 milioni si prende


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come valore assoluto Dida è stato il miglior portiere dell'era Berlusconi.



Dida ha fatto 2/3 stagioni da fenomeno, meglio anche di Buffon, ma poi pertado o no è diventato imbarazzante, per continuità pur con qualche papera (di deconcentrazione e non tecniche come quelle di Dida) Abbiati rimane indiscutibilmente il migliore, 
restando comunque il fatto che noi dopo Albertosi non abbiamo mai più avuto un portiere di livello assoluto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Marzo 2013)

Ma magari, con Perin abbiamo risolto il problema portiere per i prossimo 10 anni.


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dida ha fatto 2/3 stagioni da fenomeno, meglio anche di Buffon, ma poi pertado o no è diventato imbarazzante, per continuità pur con qualche papera (di deconcentrazione e non tecniche come quelle di Dida) Abbiati rimane indiscutibilmente il migliore,
> restando comunque il fatto che noi dopo Albertosi non abbiamo mai più avuto un portiere di livello assoluto



Sisi ma con Dida parlavo di valore assoluto. Non di continuità nel tempo.


----------



## folletto (11 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma magari, con Perin abbiamo risolto il problema portiere per i prossimo 10 anni.



Ho qualche dubbio a riguardo. Comunque dipende anche da quanto verrebbe a costarci, se il prezzo è alto io investirei su un'altro ruolo


----------



## 2515 (29 Marzo 2013)

Basta copia ed incolla basta questa e' la 46648978978979878798797 volta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Marzo 2013)

Kucka si continua a darlo per certo ma è vero ? Perin più Kucka non mi lamenterei, comunque.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Marzo 2013)

non mi dispiacerebbe,così mancherebbero 2 centrali , 2 centrocampisti e un attaccante e siamo a posto


----------



## runner (30 Marzo 2013)

comunque il Milan ha sempre messo come primo portiere dei giocatori maturi.....

non penso arriverà


----------



## Dexter (30 Marzo 2013)

mangia non lo considera,hanno probabilmente litigato. a pescara si mormora (da mesi) che stecca qualche parata,anche in allenamento,a causa di quei capelli da buffone  ,che non vuole assolutamente tagliare. il talento c'è,la testa probabilmente no.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2013)

Molliamolo questo, per favore.


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> mangia non lo considera,hanno probabilmente litigato



o magari è semplicemente scarso.


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

Non è il primo caso di calciatore che in under 21 non viene considerato, El Shaarawy ad esempio non è praticamente mai stato considerato se non in 1-2 convocazioni. 

Insomma, il fatto che un calciatore non vada nelle nazionali giovanili non è sinonimo di essere scarsi.


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> mangia non lo considera,hanno probabilmente litigato. a pescara si mormora (da mesi) che stecca qualche parata,anche in allenamento,a causa di quei capelli da buffone  ,che non vuole assolutamente tagliare. il talento c'è,la testa probabilmente no.



Allora siamo la squadra giusta per metterlo sulla retta via 
Preferirgli Pelizzoli comunque è da folli.



Albijol ha scritto:


> o magari è semplicemente scarso.



Eh certo, uno scarsone 

Il Pescara senza di lui sarebbe già retrocesso matematicamente.


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eh certo, uno scarsone
> 
> Il Pescara senza di lui sarebbe già retrocesso matematicamente.



Quindi fa la riserva sia al Pescara che nell'Under perché c'è un complotto ai suoi danni?


----------



## prebozzio (30 Marzo 2013)

Se le quotazioni sono in ribasso meglio per noi, possiamo prenderlo con poca spesa.

Per investire soldi e aspettative su un giovane calciatore non bastano poche prestazioni, serve un lungo lavoro di osservazione e valutazione. Se avevamo deciso due mesi fa che poteva essere il nostro futuro, qualche partita in panchina o sottotono non può cambiare il giudizio.

Se il talento c'è comprare, altrimenti no. Io qualche milioncino che lo spenderei eccome.


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Non so cosa sia successo a Pescara, fino a 4/5 partite era titolare inamovibile e di sicuro non ha demeritato quando è sceso in campo, lo stesso Quintero non gioca mai e non è mica scarso.
Mangia comunque l'ha convocato diverse volte ma gli ha sempre preferito Bardi..sono scelte dell'allenatore stop.


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

E' finito in panchina, il motivo non si sa, perchè tutte queste voci attorno a lui non si sa cosa possano aver scaturito nella testa del ragazzo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Marzo 2013)

dipende tutto dal prezzo,a certe cifre l'investimento è da fare,altrimenti tanto vale puntare su un usato sicuro(che non siano necessariamente abbiati e amelia) o puntare su gabriel


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2013)

Bisogna prenderlo prima che si piombi la juve dato che leali a quanto pare non e' niente di che


----------



## Graxx (30 Marzo 2013)

in under 21 chi è il titolare???


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bisogna prenderlo prima che si piombi la juve dato che leali a quanto pare non e' niente di che



Bardi del Novara, di proprietà dell'Inter


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi onestamente prima di spendere milioni per uno così aspetterei un altro anno, poi vabbè il portiere è un ruolo diverso dagli altri, paradossalmente più sei stagionato meglio è.


----------



## Graxx (30 Marzo 2013)

e infatti se ci fosse stata la possibilità io avrei preso ad occhi chiusi stekelemburg della roma....30 anni secondo me è l'età giusta per un portiere....a meno che non sei buffon che già a 18 anni era un mostro...ma perin questa grandissima sicurezza mi sa che non ce l'ha...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> e infatti se ci fosse stata la possibilità io avrei preso ad occhi chiusi stekelemburg della roma....30 anni secondo me è l'età giusta per un portiere....a meno che non sei buffon che già a 18 anni era un mostro...ma perin questa grandissima sicurezza mi sa che non ce l'ha...


Qui a Roma di Stekelenburg hanno un'altra opinione.
E' un sopravvalutato, portiere molto mediocre.


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Qui a Roma di Stekelenburg hanno un'altra opinione.
> E' un sopravvalutato, portiere molto mediocre.


Ed io sono assolutamente d'accordo, sarà che vivo anche io nella capitale


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2013)

Stekelmburg? Per carità, prende gol banali da paura. Mi tengo tutta la vita Amelia a questo punto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Marzo 2013)

Steke da quando c'è Andreazzoli sta parando benissimo.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Steke da quando c'è Andreazzoli sta parando benissimo.



Ok, ma con lui secondo te facciamo un passo avanti rispetto ad Abbiati o Amelia? Secondo me no. Piuttosto vado a fare un investimento su un portiere come Sommer del Basilea, che costa sicuramente meno dell'olandese della Roma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok, ma con lui secondo te facciamo un passo avanti rispetto ad Abbiati o Amelia? Secondo me no. Piuttosto vado a fare un investimento su un portiere come Sommer del Basilea, che costa sicuramente meno dell'olandese della Roma.



Secondo me è un passo avanti ( in particolare rispetto ad Amelia, Abbiati quando sta bene ha poco da invidiare in giro ).

Non è stato messo nelle condizioni di parare come sa da due allenatori indecenti dal punto di vista difensivo, un portiere perde sicurezza, ma io son convinto che sia un grande portiere.


----------



## Dexter (11 Aprile 2013)

non gioca perchè la somma del pagamento del prestito è legata alle presenze


----------



## Frikez (11 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> non gioca perchè la somma del pagamento del prestito è legata alle presenze



Il premio di valorizzazione 

A Pescara stanno già tirando la cinghia in vista della prossima stagione, tanto ormai sanno di essere condannati alla retrocessione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2013)

Peccato però, ha bisogno di giocare, a me piace pero non e pronto da subito per il Milan, io punterei con il Genoa con il fatto che non ha piu giocato per abbassare il prezzo pero ci sono un sacco di club e difficile :S


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Non male oggi contro la Juve... Magari...


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

A me Perin piace, ma al Milan serve gente con carattere perchè ne siamo tremendamente sprovvisti, quindi vade retro questo qui.


----------



## Principe (27 Ottobre 2013)

Gente che diceva che era scarso ..... Ma chi è' questo perin? E' già più forte di Buffon ( quello attuale )


----------

